# The French!



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Spent yesterday driving down to Dover (about 240 miles) to get a ferry to France. I`d previously booked with Sea France (never again) to be told due to some industrial action they weren`t sailing. However, they transfered me to Hoverspeed who were. No problem.

After a choppy crossing we arrived in Calais harbour to be told that the French dock workers (I use the term workers with some regret) were now not letting any boats in or out of the port. We then spent three not very enjoyable hours bobbing up and down in Calais harbour while the French lit fires on the dock-side. The captain of the Hoverspeed thingy tried to negotiate with them to let us off but those jerks just wouldn`t have it.

Result? we were back in Dover by 7pm having spent 5 hours at sea.

W%*^ERS!!


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

What makes me laugh is that that dickhead Blair wants us to get in to bed with them and the rest of Europe where its one rule for us and one rule for them. Look at the Beef fiasco and their herds were worse than ours and whose beef got banned ??!, then theres Iraq - fine allies they turned out to be !, Concorde too , it was aerospatiale who finally refused to guarantee the parts service contract which was the last nail in the coffin !, then theres the Asylum seeekers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, and The Hauliers blockades............
Can you see a thread forming ????

The French are small minded ,ignorant and totally intolerant of the British - Its just a shame we dont stick up for ourselves - mind you with Blair what do you expect. If it wasnt for the Alps, I wouldnt go near the place

BASTARDS THE LOT OF THEM


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

It's a French tradition that the French dockworkers go on strike at Christmas period.

That way they don't have to work over the holiday period and they get to stuff a couple of thousand 'rosbiffs', by preventing them from getting off the ferries.

;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The French are very smart. They DO NOT take any shit from the EC or their own Government, refusing to be dictated to. For that they have my admiration.

The population of this country could do with properly standing up to Dictator Blair now and again, rather than the pathetic limp weak protests we wager. At least the Frogs do it like they mean it.

There were announcements on the French actions all week, but sorry you wasted time.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

garyc,

Part of me admires them, however, to deny people the freedom of movement is not acceptable in any shape or form.

This garbage yesterday (It was a different shower striking on Wednesday) were worried about the French Merchant Navy being used as a flag of convienence for some ships!

WTF has that got to do with cross-channel ferry services? Wouldn`t they have been better off going to Paris or where ever to demonstrate to the proper people?

I`m pretty sure the French Merchant navy people didn`t give a fat rat`s cock about the huge amount of trucks parked up on the M20 last night.

I`ve said it before and I`ll say it again........

W$*KERS!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Smelly, arrogant wanky, tossy, twatty, dilatory, ignorant, f*****g ugly big nosed f*****s ! 
I say [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] to all of them .... ;D.

Lovely country, lovely food but the people :  ! ! !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My point was that at least they are no pushover for their govt, unlike us Brits.

Of course they smell etc.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> f*****g ugly big nosed f*****s !


Vanessa Paradis.....?










What a Bifter. And no taste in men  :


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Ok Gary - some of them we'll make an exception for !! ;D

But the rest of them

BASTARDS

But you're also right, they stand up for themselves !!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

They are also crazy drivers . The Parisian females dress nice and chique though


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

When I worked out there in 96 they had a general strike and it got results. Did make me laugh that the local school teachers asked me about a picket line and what it entailed. They found an oil drum for a fire and did the business only to stop between 12-2 for lunch and leave it unattended! Almost got the idea!

Fantastic snow is the only reason I go there, oh and my parents live out there as well!!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

When I said something negetive about the British last time I was accused of being racist and a twat!!

I wonder if this particular individual will come back and say the same to you guys. :-/

People have the right to demonstrate. And in many cases this causes chaos to the general public. But it looks that this is the best way to get your message across and achieve your goals.

Greeks and French are so much alike on this. Many years ago the demonstrators in Athens would bring the town centre down by closing down roads to demonstrate. Police can't stop this provided it is not a violent demonstration.

When I came to the UK, people don't do these things here...and I said ahhh this is a great place to be.

I now see that demonstrations are a good thing as well as strikes for our freedom and for our right to express our views. It is the ONLY way when we have dictatorship to pass the message across.

I understand Wolfs frustration. Being in the wrong place at the wrong time doesn't help. At least I hope that the French find justice and your inconvenience wasn't wasted.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlast just don't turn french on us now ;D your 'greek ways' are by way far enough for one day today for us all to take ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I hate the attitude of the french. They only work 4 days a week, have long lunch breaks, and take two months holiday. Then they moan about it. 
It really annoys me that they seem to feel the need to target the brits like this. The only reason I could see for it is tony blair might get on to the french government and sort them out. But that doesn't happen does it? And they know that. All they're acheiving is making us hate them more than we already do.

As for Europe, the only reason the french get away with it is because of the backward british indecisive attitude, where we just sit on the sidelines and watch the french take everything, just so we don't "give up our sovereignty". What a load of wank. If we were more involved in Europe, which, as one of the biggest countries, we should be, we'd be able to assert ourselves and sort crap like this out. 
Fucking self righteous eurosceptic knobs who think Britain's still got an empire and rule the waves.

And if we had the same taxes on **** and booze, we wouldn't have to go there to buy them in the first place.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good point and fair Phil [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I agree whole heartedly !!!. There is no getting away from the facts the french are ARROGANT , SELFISH , COWARDLY BASTARDS.

Did you know that the french army actually had more recorded injuries during the football world cup held in france 5 or so years ago than they did in the whole of world war 2.!!!.

They also want to be part of the rebuilding of Iraq even though they were still selling weapons to them as late as January 2003. Greedy , slimy bastards. Our armed forces have been kind enough to save them the embarrassment of showing the reciepts for the weapons of mass destruction they (and the Krauts for Bio-warfare by the way) sold Saddam.How do you think the coalition know about the weapons of mass destruction ?. They`ve got the fucking reciepts thats how !!. If the French persist in thier vainglorious bullshit I think they might just show the world a few.OK we will have to get rid of the reciepts for all the weapons we and the US sold Saddam during the Iran /Iraq war when he was our pal , but that shouldn`t be a problem .

The french want everything thier own way all the time , I say boycott the bastards , close the tunnel and the channel ports linked to them . Lets just go to europe via Rotterdam,Zeebrugge,Amsterdam or wherever. The world can do without the french .And any nation who eat horses are all scum in any sane persons mind surely ?. And small birds , snails and frogs too , whats that all about ?. Who could eat shit like that as national dishes.?.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> When I said something negetive about the British last time I was accused of being racist and a twat!!
> 
> I wonder if this particular individual will come back and say the same to you guys. Â :-/


I've actually only just seen this thread. Why didn't you name me? ???

Did you think I was picking solely on you?

I despise discrimination whether it's you or anyone else saying it.

I don't comprehend how people can make such sweeping statements, generalising nations, people etc etc ???

I'd be ashamed to have posted the sort of comments that I see on this forum. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I hate the attitude of the french. They only work 4 days a week, have long lunch breaks, and take two months holiday. Then they moan about it.
> 
> As for Europe, the only reason the french get away with it is because of the backward british indecisive attitude, where we just sit on the sidelines and watch the french take everything, just so we don't "give up our sovereignty". What a load of wank. If we were more involved in Europe, which, as one of the biggest countries, we should be, we'd be able to assert ourselves and sort crap like this out.
> Fucking self righteous eurosceptic knobs who think Britain's still got an empire and rule the waves.
> .


Like I said, they are a lot smarter than we are ....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You have to admire the French population for their 'stand up, take action, and get results' attitude (even if it does seriously inconvenience Jo public) when their Government attempts to screw them, more so than the pathetic moans that you hear from most Brits, when Blair does exactly the same. That's about the only thing I like about them, though, apart from their shorter working hours.



> Lets just go to europe via Rotterdam,Zeebrugge,Amsterdam or wherever


Good Idea, the Dutch are far more accomodating


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

> I've actually only just seen this thread. Why didn't you name me? Â ???
> 
> Did you think I was picking solely on you?
> 
> ...


Scotty the whole idea of a forum and of free speech is to be able to air your views in public.

What your seeing here is not discrimination but peoples views, no ones discriminating against the french, we're airing our opinions about them.

If you havent the same viewpoint fine ,but for gods sake dont take a holier than thou viewpoint - opinions are one thing but discrimination is a totally different thing - maybe a good dictionary might clarify your confusion.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Scotty the whole idea of a forum and of free speech is to be able to air your views in public.
> 
> What your seeing here is not discrimination but peoples views, no ones discriminating against the french, we're airing our opinions about them.
> 
> If you havent the same viewpoint fine ,but for gods sake dont take a holier than thou viewpoint - opinions are one thing but discrimination is a totally different thing - maybe a good dictionary might clarify your confusion.


 :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Froggy On the boggy OOO OOO OOO [smiley=toilet.gif].

They have the most repulsive toilets over there aswell : .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Froggy On the boggy OOO OOO OOO Â [smiley=toilet.gif].
> 
> They have the most repulsive toilets over there aswell Â : .


I found the Eurotunnel toilets in very good order with an excellent toilet paper supplied. So where are the repulsive toilets?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Most places Vlastan not necessarily City Europe where you go but further down the country!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have been to many places in France and I can't complain.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I have been to many places in France and I can't complain.


LOL most toilets won't argue with you I bet Vlastan  ;D :-X :-*


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I have been to many places in France and I can't complain.


Loads of french bogs are just a hole in the ground you have to squat over. Which is fine if you're a bloke cos you can just piss on the floor, but the girlies don't like it.

But at least they don't have to stick their shitty used bog roll in a bin though, like you have to in sunny old Ellas, eh?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Loads of french bogs are just a hole in the ground you have to squat over. Which is fine if you're a bloke cos you can just piss on the floor, but the girlies don't like it.


Some french public toilets are just really ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww [smiley=help.gif]. They are full of poo everywhere and some are unisex too : . 
I would rather hold it and be moody about it holding it and be uncomfortable than go in a toilet looking like that


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Fooking Hell !!! Nothing like dragging things down to the lowest level hey Boys and Girls ????? And heres me thinking i'd started a reasonable debate :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Fooking Hell !!! Nothing like dragging things down to the lowest level hey Boys and Girls ????? And heres me thinking i'd started a reasonable debate :-/


LOL ...you should know what ever gets posted always without fail gets slatered because of the type of depressed manic saddos that are here on this forum ;D ;D

And ANd AND we are not even picking on Vlastan for a change in this thread ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

> LOL ...you should know what ever gets posted always without fail gets slatered because of the type of depressed manic saddos that are here on this forum Â ;D ;D
> 
> And ANd AND we are not even picking on Vlastan for a change in this thread Â ;D


Should have realised by now 
And as for Vlastan hijacking the thread maybe his punishment should be to clean one of the aforesaid conveniences with his tongue [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Scotty the whole idea of a forum and of free speech is to be able to air your views in public.
> 
> What your seeing here is not discrimination but peoples views, no ones discriminating against the french, we're airing our opinions about them.
> 
> If you havent the same viewpoint fine ,but for gods sake dont take a holier than thou viewpoint - opinions are one thing but discrimination is a totally different thing - maybe a good dictionary might clarify your confusion.


LOL I'm an advocate of free speech nad have defended it many times on this forum. I posted my opinion and no where did I suggest that yours or anyone elses opinions shouldn't be stated. I simply said I'd be embarrassed to have made some of the comments that I've seen.

I'm not sure how can you tell me about free speech in one sentance and in the next tell me not to take a holier than thou viewpoint. That's my right with free speech :

p.s. opinions can be discriminatory. i.e. If someone's opinion on a multi-racial community is that all the foreigners should "go back to their own countries" then it is their opinion but since it discriminates based purely on race then it is racist.

Now I'm not accusing anyone on here of going that far but I guess you get the jist.

Summary - I dislike generalisations!


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Scotty I disagree that opinions are discrimnatory otherwise we could all be locked up for a simple thought.

Example - I dont agree with our policy on Asylum seekers, but it doesnt mean that im going to seek them out and beat them up every time I see one. And just because I dislike the French doesnt mean i'm going to discriminate against them - I'll treat them as I would wish to be treated myself.Incidentally wouldnt you say that the French were discriminating against the British not letting the Ferry dock?What you're saying is that for merely disagreeing with how someone else is thinking is you are being discriminatory and being totally PC which as we all know is total bollocks and leads to reverse discrimination which is even worse.

Sorry Scotty but your definition of discrimination is very dangerous indeed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And as for Vlastan hijacking the thread maybe his punishment should be to clean one of the aforesaid conveniences with his tongue Â [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


I didn't hijack this thread...Abi started to talk about toilets! READ again!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I didn't hijack this thread...Abi started to talk about toilets! READ again! Â


Vlastan


> I found the Eurotunnel toilets in very good order with an excellent toilet paper supplied. So where are the repulsive toilets?


lol!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmmmmm just had a thought here :..Vlastan...toilets...Vlastan...toilets ! ! ! Didn't George Michael get caught in some toilets ages ago ;D


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

And hasnt he got some Greek in him ! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> And hasnt he got some Greek in him ! Â ;D


He most certainly has and does a fantastic take off with his accent too ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> He most certainly has and does a fantastic take off with his accent too Â ;D


Oh sorry : ...thought you were talking about Vlastan ;D :-X


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

you are a very bad girl !!!! 

Strange there's no retaliation..............Yet!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> you are a very bad girl !!!!
> 
> Strange there no retaliation..............Yet!!


 ;D *whistle* :


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Beg your pardon, ladies & gentlemen, but...just think if a Frenchman wrote something similar about London during the Brixton riots...or miners...or..ehm..Ireland?
As an Italian, I got quite used to be a victim of other peoples' chauvinism - I remember when I was 13, studying English in Bath, and being chased by French students yelling "Macaroni, macaroni"!
Nevertheless, my European attitude never weakened.
To us continentals, it seems you'd rather stick with the yankees, than appreciate all the history that ties us together...
By the way, saffron rice with frogs is a very much traditional and tasty Milanese dish!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Beg your pardon, ladies & gentlemen, but...just think if a Frenchman wrote something similar about London during the Brixton riots...or miners...or..ehm..Ireland?
> As an Italian, I got quite used to be a victim of other peoples' chauvinism - I remember when I was 13, studying English in Bath, and being chased by French students yelling "Macaroni, macaroni"!
> Nevertheless, my European attitude never weakened.
> To us continentals, it seems you'd rather stick with the yankees, than appreciate all the history that ties us together...
> By the way, saffron rice with frogs is a very much traditional and tasty Milanese dish!


Well with a name like Monster your gonna get stick now LOL ;D  . Where is your monster munch ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Â The Â Parisian females dress nice and chique though Â


and they are good in bed!!!!


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

That's true! But I have touching memories of some British women, too!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Essex men are the best though ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

...............at whispering sweet nothings in your dirty waxy ear hole ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> and they are good in bed!!!! Â


 , becareful you might get this thread locked now ;D   j/k


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Scotty I disagree that opinions are discrimnatory otherwise we could all be locked up for a simple thought.


I repeat I am not trying to stifle free speech.



> I dislike the French doesnt mean i'm going to discriminate against them - I'll treat them as I would wish to be treated myself.


I guess it comes down to your generalisations based on nationality that I struggle to comprehend. If I replaced the word "French" with "black" would you still feel it was not discriminatory?



> Incidentally wouldnt you say that the French were discriminating against the British not letting the Ferry dock?


Yes - The dockers (not the "French") seem to be discriminating against us.



> YesWhat you're saying is that for merely disagreeing with how someone else is thinking is you are being discriminatory and being totally PC which as we all know is total bollocks


I certainly didn't say that.



> ... and leads to reverse discrimination which is even worse.
> 
> Sorry Scotty but your definition of discrimination is very dangerous indeed.


I'm glad you didn't use the term positive discrimination as that winds me up even more. Discrimination is simply discrimination whether it's "reverse", "positive", etc.

I'm not sure why my "definition of discrimination is very dangerous". 
Maybe I am naive but I prefer to try to judge individuals rather than generalising on colour, race, etc, etc.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I think it's very healthy to have a national identity. The Brits and French certainly have one, and that makes us similar in many ways. I love slagging the fuckers off, but let's be honest, it's all said tongue in cheek. I know loads of French people who think exactly as we do about the tossers who go on strike and inconvenience us all. The strikers think they are just targeting the Brits, and therefore they will maintain support from the French, but many of the French earn a living from us Brits going out there.

As for those who admire the way the French can hold the government to ransom, well, would you really like us to have a similar attitude here? The idea that small groups of people with extremist views can bully their way into getting their own way is totally abhorent in my view. Protesting is fine, but it should be an aid, not a barrier to democracy.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Scotty, you most certainly are not naive, youve got your own point of view like everyone has here,and its nice to see you can debate your point of view without getting sulky like some on here do when challenged !!!

However there is a big difference between having that point of view ,and being discriminatory and IMHO you are blurring the two. Raven made a great point about having a National Identity, its healthy ,its fun but its most certainly not discrimination ;D

Right Im off to go and set fire to a Renault Garage


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll have to remain blurry then  

p.s. For some strange reason I have no problem generalising all French cars as crap! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'll have to remain blurry then Â  Â
> 
> p.s. For some strange reason I have no problem generalising all French cars as crap! Â :


205 Gti? 306 Rallye? Clio 16V - all great drives of their time. Cheap too


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I'll have to remain blurry then Â  p.s. For some strange reason I have no problem generalising all French cars as crap! Â :


 :-/

I've had several French cars, company and privately owned, and all of them have been great. A Renault 21, Pug 405, Pug 205GTi 1.9, and 3 Clio's! I currently have a '96 405 TD estate as a second car, that I bought 18 months ago at 81,000 miles. It has:

Air con, CD player, electric windows and roof, alarm, central locking, pas, air-bags, alloy wheels, tow-bar, fog lamps, roof bars, velour trim, with very comfortable sports style seats and ride quality, and a very smooth 1.9 92bhp turbo-diesel engine that returns 45mpg. It will cruise all day long at 95mph, and has the practicality of a huge load area, as it's an estate. It's flown through the last 2 MOT's without needing anything doing, and has been 100% reliable. It's still remarkably rattle free @ 104,000 miles now, and the body and paint still look great, as it has a fully galvanised body that will never rust. It cost me just Â£2,500 18 months ago, you can't argue with that! Â ;D










So there is something else I like about the French - some of their cars Â


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rubs hands with glee. You fell into my trap!!

I dangle a little bait and it's snapped up.

The last two posts just go to prove that you can't generalise.

I actually do agree with the two posts above. I even thought my Dads old BX 1.9RD was good as it did exactly what was expected of it!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

I suppose the Scots and the French have history in common...

I don't like the French, I've refused to own a French car, only some Parisienne dames dress well (and they were probably tourists). Their cheese is normally runny and slimy and the fried eggs are runny and undercooked as well. They are foreigners who drive on the wrong side of the road and Louis Bleriot made crap airplanes.
They even make a balls of it when they blew up that GreenPeace ship in New Zealand.
At least the rivets holding the Eifel Tower together were made in England. They've proven stronger than French backbones in most wars.
The French! Warts on the piles of the world.
Goddam it, they don't even speak English! (Come to think of it, do I?)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'Frogs legs' to them I say


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Frogs legs are really tasty. As are snails. Never eaten horses though.

And nobody cooks steaks better than the french. As long as it's British beef and none of these French vaches volles (excuse the inevitable bad French grammar. Bet I've got that wrong)

And I hate citroens. Such awful cars, particularly considering the marque's heritage.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Frogs legs are really tasty. As are snails. Never eaten horses though.
> 
> And nobody cooks steaks better than the french. As long as it's British beef and none of these French vaches volles (excuse the inevitable bad French grammar. Bet I've got that wrong)
> 
> And I hate citroens. Such awful cars, particularly considering the marque's heritage.


I've eaten a horse burger, and it was very tasty. I didn't know it was horse until afterwards I might add.

I love the old Citroens with lights that follow the steering wheel, and rear ends that lift up when you turn the engine on.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I used to work on Citroen and when they launched the Xsara it was a deliberate move away from the cars of the past and into the mainstream.

I think it was a great shame given the pioneering work of some of the earlier cars. The DS in particular, but also the Traction Avant et al.

Just seemed a shame to me that they'd want to go from being an innovator to being a cut price car seller.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I used to work on Citroen and when they launched the Xsara it was a deliberate move away from the cars of the past and into the mainstream.
> 
> I think it was a great shame given the pioneering work of some of the earlier cars. Â The DS in particular, but also the Traction Avant et al.
> 
> Just seemed a shame to me that they'd want to go from being an innovator to being a cut price car seller.


I guess it's all about money. Quirky / low price cars do not sell enough to justify expensive development costs. Even with their huge handouts from the French government, they still needed to attempt to make a profit.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I used to work on Citroen and when they launched the Xsara it was a deliberate move away from the cars of the past and into the mainstream.
> 
> I think it was a great shame given the pioneering work of some of the earlier cars. Â The DS in particular, but also the Traction Avant et al.
> 
> Just seemed a shame to me that they'd want to go from being an innovator to being a cut price car seller.


Absolutely - the Traction Avant & DS were pioneering cars, no doubt. They were also from the era when Citroen were an independant company, and not part of the 'mass market' PSA Peugeot-Citroen group. The DS was a lovely car - but have you seen how complex the car is under the bonnet - particularly the hydraulic suspension system


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I've eaten a horse burger, and it was very tasty. I didn't know it was horse until afterwards I might add.


Have you tried male horses balls? ;D. I believe these are a great delicacy over there ;D


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm Abi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=toilet.gif] Again !!!!!


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Have you tried male horses balls?


As oppossed to Female balls? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> As oppossed to Female balls? :


LOL ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hehehe Dear old Vlastan seemed to think females had balls once too LOL ;D .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> As oppossed to Female balls? :


Or female horse breast for you lads ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

As in a bit like chicken breast


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Horse breast? I thought they just had nipples. I suppose you could eat a horses nipple. Could be like those milk duds sweets we used to get??

Anyway, I think all horses are evil, especially all French horses. I also think that all people who generalise are tossers.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

But then again you Support Ipswich ! ;D


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

It's has been an affliction that was passed onto me in my formative years that I've never been able to shake. Symptoms include long periods of depression followed by a little hope, a small taste of glory quickly replaced by depression. To think that they used to be one of the best teams in Europe.
To get this back on topic I remember us beating St Etienne on the way to winning the Uefa cup. They were French. We won. Does that make all Frenchmen crap at football?


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

> It's has been an affliction that was passed onto me in my formative years that I've never been able to shake. Symptoms include long periods of depression followed by a little hope, a small taste of glory quickly replaced by depression. To think that they used to be one of the best teams in Europe.
> To get this back on topic I remember us beating St Etienne on the way to winning the Uefa cup. They were French. We won. Does that make all Frenchmen crap at football?


Probably ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought the french were good at footie or is it rubgy ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I thought the french were good at footie or is it rubgy ;D


Spot the sports nut


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

> Spot the sports nut Â


Spot the Female sports nut ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or were the french good at snooker  *scratches her head* ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Alain Robidoux was a French Canadian and thats as close as they got AFAIK. And he was rubbish anyway ;D.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Oi, we're not allowed to generalise !!! [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

I was being specific about Robidoux ;D


----------

